

Show HN: our take on share the air - mks
http://aircrowd.appspot.com

======
mks
This is our quick demo inspired by "share the air pitch" video. Done in 2
days, built on Google Appengine, Java and Stripes framework (excellent
lightweight Java web framework).

Very simple app just lets you point your location on map and write some nice
things about the air you are willing to share with other people. When you are
logged in (currently using GMail account) you can send message to published
air offers.

